# Hey there....



## Guest (Jul 26, 2012)

-pokes head in through door-

Coooooooeeeeeeeeee :aureola:

After a bit of bugging and a recent event I have decided to poke my head back in :thumbup:

I've had a few things happen recently, unfortunately I lost my beautiful Ella just over a week ago to terminal cancer :crying: so my quad is now a trio 

Here are a few pics of them enjoying the garden today

Rascal playing hide and seek









Rhythm









Rhythm and Rascal sunbathing









Courage


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

Welcome back! Permanent or just a visit?
So sorry to hear about Ella. Binky free little one xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2012)

bewitched said:


> Welcome back! Permanent or just a visit?
> So sorry to hear about Ella. Binky free little one xx


Hopefully permanently :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2012)

sorry to hear about ella

welcome back!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

im thinking it depends on what else is perminant  

welcome back smellycat :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2012)

Lil Miss said:


> im thinking it depends on what else is perminant
> 
> welcome back smellycat :lol:


You got it in one hun 

Hey pooface, tis good to be back


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Good to hear from you again Bernie.
Sorry to hear about Ella 

*Heidi*


----------



## zowie (Apr 3, 2011)

Welcome back!! 

Sorry to hear about Ella  x


----------



## Adam942 (Sep 22, 2011)

Very sorry to hear about Ella, big hugs. I hope the other three are managing ok with er not being there.

God to have you back... You know how much I LOVE bunneh pic spam! 

Ps...more bunneh spam!


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Welcome back my favourite furball!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2012)

Adam942 said:


> Very sorry to hear about Ella, big hugs. I hope the other three are managing ok with er not being there.
> 
> God to have you back... You know how much I LOVE bunneh pic spam!
> 
> Ps...more bunneh spam!


They were quiet for a day or two, but they seem fine now. Rascal is loving having the two boys to herself lol

Here are some pics of the others to keep you going 

Valour & Heather









Rebo









Bluey









Zooty











Lopside said:


> Welcome back my favourite furball!!


Thanking you :001_tt2:


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

Sorry about Ella.  All of your other rabbits are so lovely and look well cared for!


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

*gets out the bunting*

WELCOME HOME!


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2012)

MrRustyRead said:


> *gets out the bunting*
> 
> WELCOME HOME!


Why thank you 

Do I get a hat?


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> Why thank you
> 
> Do I get a hat?


oh yes! and a party popper, then later on a game of pass the parcel


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Can I have a parcel with Bluey in it?


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2012)

Lopside said:


> Can I have a parcel with Bluey in it?


Not until I get one with an Elvis


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Awww so sorry to hear about Ella. I absolutely know how devastating that is as I had the same situation with my baby Toby. :crying:

All your other babies are just the cutest though!


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

B3rnie said:


> Not until I get one with an Elvis


You ain't gettin Elvis Furball!!!, he was binkying this morning.....boing boing! :tongue:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Lopside said:


> You ain't gettin Elvis Furball!!!, he was binkying this morning.....boing boing! :tongue:


but i get arwen


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2012)

Lopside said:


> You ain't gettin Elvis Furball!!!, he was binkying this morning.....boing boing! :tongue:


Then keep your mitts off my bunch then


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Lil Miss said:


> but i get arwen


Are you deranged???


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Lopside said:


> Are you deranged???


nope but your loopy


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

true.....:cornut:


----------

